# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Xanax = yawn

## YFS

Benzos are overrated in general if you ask me, but Xanax seems to be the most infamous and I'd label it as the most overrated drug I've ever tried.

I'm currently taking 4 mg a day. So far I find Xanax to have a _very_ mild effect. That makes it better than Klonopin, which had _no_ effect - but it's not much. 

At first I was thinking SSRIs are overrated - but then they're only overrated by the dipshit medical community. Most patients think they're crap.

It might be time to experiment with alcohol for anxiolytic purposes - even though I'm simply not keen on it. There are a [BEEP] ton of teens out there who'd love to be my age and buy alcohol. Yet I'm 21 and I've never even had a sip of alcohol in my life. How often do you find somebody who's 21 and has still never had a sip of alcohol in his life?

----------


## T-Bone

Xanax = yawn (literally yawn) Seems like that's all i do on benzos is yawn. Even though i'm not tired. Yawn, eat, and constantly wash my face and hands. I hate that clammy feeling. 

Other than that i think benzos are GREAT for relieving anxiety. Very helpful medications.

----------


## srschirm

I need to re-up my Klonopin prescription.

----------


## JaneDoe

Klonopin helps me, but only at a 2mg dose usually. 1mg barely helps and lower than that does nothing. I've never tried Xanax but my psychiatrist wanted to switch me to it because she said it's more effective short term, but I didn't want to switch because of it only helping for a short period. I'd recommend not getting into alcohol though. it's a slippery slope to nowhere good.

----------


## srschirm

I've only tried .5 and 1 mg. I should try 2. Yeah I don't drink much, oddly enough considering my family.

----------


## metamorphosis

You know your a true benzo user, when you use slang like "re-up". You got the reup bro?!?!

----------

